# Making Tivo remote control TV



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

Yeah that old chestnut. I just got a new silver thomson tivo remote from tivoheaven and I'm trying to make it work with my Sharp Aquos 26" LCD TV.

My old silver thomson remote works just fine. I press the standby button and it toggles whether my TV is on or off. But not only does it do that, it also does NOT put my Tivo into standby, and that's exactly what I want. I don't want standby at all.

I can't find my TiVo manual but luckily I found a link to Gary Sergent's PDF that explains how to program the remote and listed all the codes. It tells me how to program the code in, but it says press and hold the TIVO button and the TV POWER button simultaneously for 3 seconds and the TiVo LED should stay on. My silver Thomson remote doesn't have a TV Power button (which makes me wonder what remote Gary had - I guess it comes from the black philips ones). I figured that I should use the standby button when it says TV Power, and the LED does come on after 3 seconds. I tried all the Sharp codes for televisions mentioned but each time I tried the Standby button, all it does is put the Tivo into standby mode.

So right now with my new thomson remote, I can't control my TV volume, can't turn it on/off, and the standby button is going into standby. This is the opposite of what the old thomson remote does. It manages all 3 tasks I want of it.

Does anyone know a better selection of codes for Sharp and how to disable the standby? The codes I have are: 0011, 0020, 0025, 0028, 0033, 0034, 0077, 0132, 0154


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

If you want the manuals you can find them here http://richretired.net2go.com


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

Thanks for that Richard. It gave me the hint to look in the TiVo setup screen (which for some reason I never thought to do, I never expected to find anything in there considering that this feature is not really anything to do with the TiVo operation).

That page in the TiVo screen has a whole different set of codes to that PDF from Gary. Trying 0018, 0094, 0143, 0190, 0206, 0214, 0257, 0317, 0319.

Success !! Codes 0190 and 0214 both worked (almost) perfectly. They let me control TV Mute, TV Volume +/-, and TV Power toggle on/off.

*Unfortunately, it still puts the TiVo into standby when I turn the TV off, which my other (identical) TiVo silver thomson remote doesn't do. I guess I put in a different code with that one. Does anyone know how to stop a TiVo remote from putting the TiVo into standby when you press the standby button ? It might sound silly to expect that, and I'd be happy to put up with it, but my other one doesn't do that - so I must have somehow made it not do that some time in the past.*


----------

